# Ringneck dove question



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

My Ringneck dove couple hatched 2 eggs a while back. I don't really remember their age, but I think the 2 youngsters are about 2-3 months old.

They were looking out of shape just before their independance, very skinny and all puffed up. I put them in the nursery together with my Modena(who had managed to paralyze itself by jumping out of the nest). The 3 youngsters were doing much better and gained weight. Then the Modena died, but the doves were looking fine.

Except for one thing. They are still in their youngster feathers and their wings haven't developed completely.
They also haven't got any balance and move their wings seperate from eachother. 

What could be wrong with these two doves?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have had wild collared doves who have had problems standing, walking and flying, and with quite a few the problem has been lack of calcium.

You could try a calcium/vit D3 supplement - one where you can individually dose orally as a calcium 'syrup', not just grit or other things they may or may not consume.

This may not be the issue with yours, but it's worth trying anyway. Otherwise, I can only suggest you get one to a bird vet and have bird examined and droppings analysed.

Do they eat and drink OK? What do they have for food?

John


----------



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. That could be it. I need to go to the petshop anyway, so I'll pick some up.

They eat and drink fine. Get fresh water everyday and a seed mix for turtledoves


----------

